# Working on D800?



## Linwood Ferguson (Mar 24, 2012)

Just got a D800. I'm 1000 miles from my home and lightroom, but found one unexpectedly (at Best Buy no less) and picked it up. 

Now I see a posting on Nikonians that LR4 is not working with real D800 shots (posting below). Not seeing it elsewhere, but wondering if anyone has tried it yet? Wondering if I get home with my new toy and won't be able to develop anything? 

http://www.nikonians.org/forums/dcb...c&forum=226&topic_id=39337&mesg_id=39337&page=

I think the above might need an account, but here is a snippit of what the second person to chime in said: 

>>Has anyone else had and fixed this problem? 

>I was able to imoport, preview, and export the images. But I cannot get into develop mode with them. Considering I am supposed to deliver these tonight, I might have a problem!

Say it ain't so?!

PS. A subsequent post said a user with a PC worked fine, but one with it failing said they had a MAC.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations on the new camera!

Drop me one of your D800 files and I'll try it for you Linwood.  (www.vbftp.net, username webupload, password 123)


----------



## ernie (Mar 26, 2012)

I downloaded a couple off the internet and they worked fine. I'm on a windows machine though.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 26, 2012)

Or if you need a response now upload one via Dropbox and I'll check it on a Mac now.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Mar 26, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Congratulations on the new camera!
> 
> Drop me one of your D800 files and I'll try it for you Linwood. (www.vbftp.net, username webupload, password 123)



Kind offer. Thank you.  Two are uploaded.  Nothing special, one I was experimenting with high ISO, one with resolution (it's handheld, look and you can actually see the eyes in the ducks).


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 26, 2012)

Good news, they both work fine here.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Mar 26, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Good news, they both work fine here.



Thank you very much.  Just more internet noise I guess.   In-camera noise reduction does not help that.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 1, 2012)

Incidentally, I got home, have done two sports shoots with the new camera, both worked flawlessly with LR4.  

They are slower, especially preview builds.  Not unreasonably given the file size.  Develop mode is OK provided I do not have the secondary monitor open.

So far so good.  Thanks, Victoria, for reducing my worry last week.


----------

